# Can you coast the BC pill to time when you are ready to start???



## kimevans (Jun 2, 2006)

Can you coast the Birth Control pill to time when you are ready to start?  So say instead of taking 21 days of it, to take 1 & a half packets or something?
I have left this question on Monicas ansafone (Chania clinic) & am waiting on her reply.

You see it would really suit me to fly out about the 10 Oct, but roughly working out my cycles, that wouldn't work with me starting the BC pill not this next AF but the next.

Anyone know??
Thanks in advance
Kim


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cycles can always be altered by using the Pill in exactly the way you suggest. I do it to time donor´s and recipents together and also to pinpoint exact dates for couples coming out here for IVF with own eggs.

Ruth


----------



## kimevans (Jun 2, 2006)

Many thanks Ruth
Kim


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Kim, 
Thanks for posting that and also to Ruth for her answer.  
I have heard that many women do this but always felt it would mess up your normal body rythms and have enough worries about fertility tx and failures right now.  I am also suppose to be heading back to Chania this fall. To use the Frozens.  Would have been set for Sept but now on more drugs for High Prolactin and PCOS and an antioxidant supplement so I need to wait at least until Oct.  But have a wedding right when i  should be in Chania if following my natural 28 day cycles. and other things to plan around.

I started on bcp this month and am on day 17 so I wonder if it is better to shorten cycles or lengthen them or does it matter?  And also if I should just stay on the BCP now or go off one month and then back on?
Thanks for your answers.
bonnie


----------

